# Rivers West dog vest



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

I have always used the Avery boaters dog parka, but looking online at the RWDV, I like how its cut and with the added fleece, I feel it would give my dog some extra warmth during our field hunts for geese in the late season here

Anyone using one? Likes/dislikes?

Thanks


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

No experience, but looking at their sizing chart it looks like if your dog is 70lbs and over your SOL


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

I have looked for these and cannot find the website, could someone post the link please?


----------



## Tom Conner (May 20, 2005)

http://www.riverswest.com/retriever-vest.html

http://www.cascadedirect.net/rivers-west-retriever-dog-vest-p/3100.htm


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you Tom. If you compare the size charts of Rivers West and Cabela's the neck and chest measurements of a RW 2X are in line with a Cabela's L. Not sure how they're judging weight as my 75lb male wears a Cabela's L.


----------



## Tom Conner (May 20, 2005)

I used an earlier design and found the River's West fabric afforded the dogs better protection against the thorns of the Russian Olive when Hunting along Wyoming's Big Horn River. I thought that the fabric was a bit sticky on the ice and that the neoprene vests provided better insulation against the cold. Those old vests did not have the floatation materials the newer designs have. I suspect that floatation material will also provide more insulation against the ice and cold. Fit seemed to be the same as other manufacturers. Hope info this help.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks, Im going to give it a go with them. Will update when mine arrives


----------



## B Giese (Nov 19, 2011)

Bringing this thread back up. Has anyone else got a review on the retriever vest?


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Wishing a light duty, warm weather vest to help keep some of our mudhole's slop off me when Marsh shakes, we tried our first, and second, Rivers West vests this fall. Started with a XL "31 inch chest" hoping for a snug fit on my Chessie's 32" chest and got this:




Went to a L "29 inch chest" vest, which did fit the dog's 32" chest correctly, if not his waist or shoulders:
[

Would still need tailored for proper fit, but it does keep some of the slop off me:


Fortunately for our purposes the tag's warning not to use the vest above 40 degrees is marketing blather, as we've used it on several 60+ mornings without a hint of overheating. Will also note that the belly hem has let got already, though the material, itself, seems to be holding up without it. And that I find the small zipper fiddly under idea conditions and a likely nuisance with cold fingers. 

In any event, I'd not waste a nickle on a Rivers West vest if cold weather were my issue, that's best served by a properly tailored neoprene vest. But I would recommend a properly sized Rivers West vest for relatively warm weather service - at least so far.


----------



## Carol Sealock (Oct 26, 2012)

This is our second season using these vests for our labs. They are great in really cold temperatures as we have had lately in SE Washington. We have multiple dogs and henceforth, multiple vests of different sizes. We have no trouble achieving a reasonable fit. We have found that the stitching can fail (easy fix with sewing machine) but have a major problem with failure on top zipper/Velcro flap. We actually are in communication with Rivers West to try and address this problem. They seem anxious to hear what we have to say. Last year I sent a couple of vest back due to this problem and replaced them with no issues. Love the product. Just needs some twinking.


----------

